# First gathering since seperation...



## iaschneider5 (Oct 5, 2019)

I posted on hereabout my recent separation and helped me alot. Got some good advice and helped me see that it wasn't all my fault that she left even if i still blame myself. 

Anyway i wasn't sure if I have should have just asked this on my other post or If I'm in the right place to asking but here it goes. 

I was wondering if anyone has had any experience or any insight on how to handle a first family gathering after a separation?

We separated in september which isn't to far back but today is a small party I suppose for our 3 kids. Just having people over and some cake for their birthdays since they are so close together. I would be the only one from my family attending and of course I would like go and see my kids, especially since she has had them since thursday night and I won't get them back until tomorrow night. 

The thing thats eating away at me and i guess giving me anxiety Is that she has only given so many details to them, mainly just giving the info she wants to get the responses she wants. Yes Made a mistake that made her walk out the door but its alot more than that. Just don't know if I can handle being close to all those people judging me right now.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

MY advise would be to take them out for your own celebration.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Diana7 said:


> MY advise would be to take them out for your own celebration.


^^This


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Unless things have suddenly become a lot more amicable with her, there is absolutely nothing inherently wrong with the idea of separate dinners, parties, outings, or celebrations! *


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Here's a site for you l would also check out Dad's Starting Over but here is the site....

Should You Tell Your Child About The Affair?
https://www.liveabout.com/children-...-you-tell-your-child-about-the-affair-1103081

Dad's Starting Over is a new vendor here on TAM He has info also


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

Brother, have your own party on your own time. 

And for the love of god would you stop thinking you did this. 

YOUR wife has been actively cheating on you, I know you don't think so, but it really looks that way. 

She was waiting for a "reason" that did not make her look like the bad guy. 

I know you don't feel this way, but you are so lucky to be rid of her. When you start dating, I bet you will find a woman the actually loves and cherishes you. 

You have no idea how lucky you are to be out...


----------

